# HGH, GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 combo



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello,

I started to use HGH a few years ago, I am very happy about the results but I now have the opportunity to use it with some peptides.

I am planning to start the following cycle including HGH, GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 next week and I would like to get your advice, I know there are many experts in this forum, thank you for your
help.

*00:00*
5IU HGH

*04:00 (AM)* *- breakfast one hour later*
5IU HGH
100mcg CJC-1295
200mcg GHRP-6

*Bedtime (around 09:00 PM) :*
100mcg CJC-1295
200mcg GHRP-6

Any suggestions is welcome, thank you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok a few questions....

how are you spacing the timing between your GH and peptides at 4.00am?

why 200mcg of GHRP-6

why was 1hr to eat after your 4.00am shot


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

*how are you spacing the timing between your GH and peptides at 4.00am? *

I read that I may inject GH and peptides at the same time in different insulin syringes but I am not sure about this, this is the reason why I posted this thread.

*why 200mcg of GHRP-6 ?*

According to the information's I got from the Alley site, the recommended dosage of GHRP-6 is between 400-600 mcgs, divided in two or three doses per day for muscle gain and fat loss.

*why was 1hr to eat after your 4.00am shot ?*

They recommend to wait 30 minutes to exert the effect of GHRP-6 on GH release in the body. But after the injection, it takes me one hour to go to work.

So, as soon as I am at work, I eat my breakfast.

I am a newbie into the world of peptides, so my protocol seems not very good.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

turner6 said:


> *how are you spacing the timing between your GH and peptides at 4.00am? *
> 
> I read that I may inject GH and peptides at the same time in different insulin syringes but I am not sure about this, this is the reason why I posted this thread.
> 
> ...


 not sure what this site is that you have read but they are incorrect.....

if you are using GH with peptides you need to wait 10-15min after the peptides to jab the GH, this allows for the pulse to occur then the GH piggybacks the natural GH pulse....

after you have injected peptides you only have to wait 20min before eating, an hour is fine but you don't need to wait that long.

GHRP-6 like other GHRP peptides the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg so if you are 100kg (approx) then 100mcg is sufficient, saturation dose is where more peptide will not correspond to the equal amount of GH release....by this i mean doubling the saturation dose does not equal double the GH pulse so in fact you are wasting the peptide.....now many will increase the dose of this GHRP peptide (GHRP-6) only to increase the hunger side effect created from mimicking Ghrelin.

do you go to bed at midnight? if not why are you injecting GH at that time?


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the answer.

I am going to bed at 9PM but I generally wake up around midnight. As I want to inject 10IU everyday, I make my first injection very early during the night.

It's not easy to inject the HGH at work.

Do you suggest another time ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just jab it when you go to bed there is no advantage in doing it at midnight


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Problem is I am going to the gym at 6PM.

After the workout, I immediately drink a protein including simple carbs).

And before to go to bed, I drink another casein protein.

Should I avoid the casein protein and inject the second HGH instead ?

Is the following protocol correct ?

*04:00 (AM)* *- *

100mcg GHRP-6 (my bodyweight is 102kgs).
100mcg CJC-1295

After 15 minutes:
5IU HGH

*Bedtime (around 09:00 PM) :*
100mcg GHRP-6
100mcg CJC-1295

After 15 minutes:
5IU HGH

Thank you very much for your help, really appreciated


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

And a last question:

I am using 10 IU of HGH everyday but I am not sure how to use the protocol about he GHRP-6 and CJC-1295.

May I use it one month on and another month off ?


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

It is best to use the Peptides continuously. If you cycle off for a month you will lose pretty much all of the benefits.

Have you read this? http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes I read this guide, very interesting by the way.

The only information I can't find is how much can I expect to gain in muscles using the peptides.

But I will see myself and I will come back with a feedback.

Thank you Pscarb and dumbat for your help !

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how much can you expect to gain? that is down to diet, training and recovery as well as the peptides plus if you are also using a huge amount of GH as you are how will you be able to tell what the peptides will give you?

as for the timing of your first shot of GH, you are under the assumption you need to inject GH away from food this again is incorrect in fact you could start your food/shake pause half way through and take the GH then finish the meal and it would not make a blind bit of difference......it is a myth that you need to avoid food around GH injections that only applies to peptides


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> how much can you expect to gain? that is down to diet, training and recovery as well as the peptides plus if you are also using a huge amount of GH as you are how will you be able to tell what the peptides will give you?
> 
> as for the timing of your first shot of GH, you are under the assumption you need to inject GH away from food this again is incorrect in fact you could start your food/shake pause half way through and take the GH then finish the meal and it would not make a blind bit of difference......it is a myth that you need to avoid food around GH injections that only applies to peptides


 thread high-jack since the peptide master is online

melanotan 2 after its mixed with bac, how long can it remain in my fridge before its rendered useless? lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have no exact number to be honest buddy but i have used some in the past after 8 weeks and it has been totally fine


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello:

I spoke with a guy yesterday at the gym about the way I will use HGH and peptides.

He suggests I should add IGF-1 to get the best results for 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

What is your point of view ?

If IGF-1 can help to grow faster, I also read it can be very dangerous if wrongly used (coma, death ...), does it work like insulin injection ?

How can I use it in the following protocol:

*04:00 (AM)* *- *

100mcg GHRP-6 
100mcg CJC-1295

After 10/15 minutes:
5IU HGH

*pre-workout:*
100mcg GHRP-6
100mcg CJC-1295

*Bedtime (around 09:00 PM) :*
100mcg GHRP-6
100mcg CJC-1295

After 10/15 minutes:
5IU HGH

Thank you for your answer.

Daniel.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Heavyassweights said:


> thread high-jack since the peptide master is online
> 
> melanotan 2 after its mixed with bac, how long can it remain in my fridge before its rendered useless? lol


 Not recommending it at all, but I had some left over from nearly a year back (mixed!), shot it and it worked perfectly, so I'd say a while!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

turner6 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I spoke with a guy yesterday at the gym about the way I will use HGH and peptides.
> 
> ...


 IGF-1LR3 (this is the type he was probably speaking about as you cannot buy IGF-1) will not help you grow faster, you will get a pump but nothing else....

to be blunt mate you seem to be throwing everything in the mix in a hope to gain faster, none of what you have listed will give you mass (not what many would consider mass) plus you with everything in the mix you will not know what is doing what......my advice is to use peptides or GH for 6 months and see what results you get then add the other....


----------



## turner6 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good advice, thank you very much for your answer.

One last question, my supplier sent me the CJC-1295 with DAC. I am not sure I can use it everytime I am doing an injection of GHRP-6 (three everyday).

Can you confirm ?

Thank you.


----------

